

ASK HN: Tell me about tech in Detroit - corwinstephen

Detroit is a fascinating subject to me. This isn&#x27;t the first time I&#x27;ve asked a Detroit-related question. But it&#x27;s the first time I&#x27;m asking with enough curiosity that I might end up moving there.<p>So tell me about tech in Detroit.<p>1) Is there a tech scene there at all?
2) Given all the talk about how the city needs to abandon the auto industry and start something new, is there any reason that new thing can&#x27;t be tech?
3) Is there any reason that implanting a bit of tech culture couldn&#x27;t serve as a spark that gets people to start heading back to the city?
4) Is there any reason I can&#x27;t go buy a warehouse on the water for pennies, fill it with a bunch of cool shit, and spend all day building, hacking, and creating awesome things?<p>I must know. Tell me ALL THE THINGS.
======
ondiekijunior
really following this

